# English muffins



## smokininthegarden (Aug 4, 2021)

Anybody here making english muffins? I attempted to make these a few years ago but had no luck. A few weeks ago I 
decided to give them another try and I think I just might be on the right track this time. I used some techniques with the
dough that I use for other types of bread and they seem to be turning out pretty well. Just curious if anyone else is making
these?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 4, 2021)

Ive made them now and then. Tried a few different recipes.  Tasty but not airy enough and nothing comes close to Thomas's Flavor. Your's look nice...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 4, 2021)

SmokinAl
  has a recipe, I haven't tried it yet but will soon.





						Homemade English muffins-made on a flat top!! step by step, w/qview
					

We got a propane flat top a few days ago and have been cooking up a storm. Looking for things to cook on it, Judy(my wife) came across a recipe for English Muffins. The cool thing is they are not baked in the oven, they are cooked on a griddle pan.  Here's the ingredients:  14 oz lukewarm milk...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> SmokinAl
> has a recipe, I haven't tried it yet but will soon.
> 
> 
> ...



I think you will be very happy with them!
Let me know what you think!
Al


----------

